# Using up leftover sock yarn



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

I use a lot of sock yarn as I make socks on my Circular Sock Machine and sell a lot of them. Consequently I have a lot of leftovers, usually about 30 grams, mainly of Drops Fabel. This is a self patterning sock yarn. It seems such a waste and I have been thinking of ways of using up these leftovers; in the past I have made fingerless mittens and a phone sock for a friend. I would love to hear if anyone has any other ideas, I would prefer to use my knitting machine on these projects or CSM. Thanks, I have already had lots of help on other topics from this friendly helpful group, and I can't wait to read your ideas.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

I made a coin bag from the leftovers of my last pair. I crocheted it, but it got me to thinking of doing them on the machine.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Make them into socks...they look great.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

lindalou6 said:


> I use a lot of sock yarn as I make socks on my Circular Sock Machine and sell a lot of them. Consequently I have a lot of leftovers, usually about 30 grams, mainly of Drops Fabel. This is a self patterning sock yarn. It seems such a waste and I have been thinking of ways of using up these leftovers; in the past I have made fingerless mittens and a phone sock for a friend. I would love to hear if anyone has any other ideas, I would prefer to use my knitting machine on these projects or CSM. Thanks, I have already had lots of help on other topics from this friendly helpful group, and I can't wait to read your ideas.


I love "scrappy" socks! A friend made me some, they are mis- matched and quite popular! ... picture below...
and l crocheted a "scrappy" sock yarn triangle shawl from odds & ends of sock yarns.. 
( I'm a crocheter .. but l guess you could do one on a machine?)


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

I would make a scarf and change the yarn as it runs out. Any number of stitches would work, or stockinette and fold and seam the side.


----------



## TheYarnJar (Sep 9, 2016)

What about the beekeepers quilt? It's a pretty big project, but I mostly knit socks and had the same issue until I started making these little hexipuffs, the link https://www.etsy.com/listing/78846028/the-beekeepers-quilt-knitting-pattern


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Have you seen the little trauma dolls, sometimes called comfort dolls to calm children in emergencies, ambulances, etc? Several YouTube videos. I tried to link one here but Admin rejected it. Told me Loomahat was what triggered the rejection. The one I saw was made on a hand loom but could probably be made on your sock machine. Use scraps, have fun, donate, and get a tax write-off for your sock business.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow! Love all those colours. The shawl and the socks are great!


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

Some great ideas folks, will definitely be trying some out, especially the scarves and bee keepers quilt. Thanks so much.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

My friend carefully matches colour strands in variegated yarn leftovers, and makes itty bitty kiddy sized socks from her leftovers. She weighs out the amounts for each section and makes sure she has the same amount for each sock, so they match up. Other friends just knit up their leftovers as they pick them from their stash. Many youngsters these days never match their socks, anyway.

My favourite sock yarn leftover projects are headbands. I do a 5x5 rib on sock yarn tension for abut 170 rows, just the width of the needles selector. It's in the machine manual so is an easy project for beginners. Join the ends, cinch up the middle and add a flower or other ornament if you feel the need. I do these on days when my brain is having an off day, don't have to think too much, could probably do them with my eyes shut now. Keeps me from forgetting how to cast on. On occasion, I do a tuck or other pattern, depending on the yarn and the amounts of leftover yarn.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Many of my friends have made the sock yarn blanket and they are beautiful! and great scrap busters.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

This one seems like fun - and is portable - so is a good one to keep in your to go bag. putting it together would be a bear tho.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sock-yarn-blanket


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi I've started something like this, its a chore, but a good way of using scrap yarn. If I remember rightly you join as you go. Thanks


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I use the small drum and kit premie caps, about 40 rows. They are lovely and so appreciated as there are no seams to irritate the tiny fragile scalps


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a sock machine also, 72 slots. - I make a picot hem, then knit 20 rounds of each different sock yarn, tying on the end of the next yarn. Knit until you have the length you want ( I usually go about 900 rounds for a scarf that goes around the neck once and has long ends), then knit a sock at the end! All the ends are in the inside, so no finishing to do. I usually divide yarns by color families so they go together nicely.
Kids love these, and I sell all I make - everyone discovers the sock at the end and laughs! It's fun to make something that makes people happy.
Linda in Indiana


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

You could make short socks, takes about 20-25 grams. I make them on my CSM.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cabincreekstudio.com has a CSM pattern by Sue Vunesky for the comfort doll.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What pretty socks your friend made for you from bright sock yarn scraps, Bethshangirl! I love them.


----------



## dvbegs (May 26, 2011)

Recently saw a Christmas stocking made from all kinds of sock yarns with a bit of red and green added to it. It was used as a decoration with a few twigs and bit of greenery and hung on a fireplace mantel.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Frankie Brown on Ravelry has a ton of free patterns using scrap yarn. Her 10 stitch blanket is famous and I think there have been discussions on here about machine knit versions of it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=frankie%20brown



lindalou6 said:


> I use a lot of sock yarn as I make socks on my Circular Sock Machine and sell a lot of them. Consequently I have a lot of leftovers, usually about 30 grams, mainly of Drops Fabel. This is a self patterning sock yarn. It seems such a waste and I have been thinking of ways of using up these leftovers; in the past I have made fingerless mittens and a phone sock for a friend. I would love to hear if anyone has any other ideas, I would prefer to use my knitting machine on these projects or CSM. Thanks, I have already had lots of help on other topics from this friendly helpful group, and I can't wait to read your ideas.


----------

